# Weiteres Ungemach für Meeresangler droht aus Europa



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Februar







*Weiteres Ungemach für Meeresangler droht aus Europa​*Die Geschichten mit dem Baglimit für Angler bei Wofsbarsch und Dorsch sollte ja inzwischen jeder Angler mitbekommen haben.

Ebenso wie da die Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei in Deutschland versagt oder aktiv kontraproduktiv für Angler gehandelt haben, allen voran DAFV, LSFV-SH und LAV MeckPomm...
Wir berichteten:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320765
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324196

Dieses Versagen ging weiter beim Thema Kontrolle der Angler durch technische Mittel wie Apps für Smartphones.
Wir berichteten:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323764
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324289

Nun hat die maltesische Präsidentschaft des Rates für Landwirtschaft und Fischerei (EU) am 17. Januar in Brüssel beschlossen, einen Schwerpunkt auf den Fischereibereich zu legen, insbesondere auch einen "Verordnungsvorschlag über technische Maßnahmen" (wäre z. B. Baglimit und die Durchsetzung) anzustreben.
http://www.bmel.de/DE/Landwirtschaft/Agrarpolitik/_Texte/Agrarrat_01_2017_Bruessel.html

Das bedeutet auf deutsch am Ende sicher nicht, dass die EU weniger Befugnisse haben wird, sondern dass die eher mehr Möglichkeiten erhalten, zukünftig Angler auch direkt wie bisher eigentlich nur Berufsfischer zu regulieren.
Mit dem Wolfsbarsch fing es ohne Gegenwehr an, beim Dorsch gings ohne Gegenwehr weiter...

Und ich biete Wetten an, dass die Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer in Deutschland und Europa auch das wieder verpennen oder am Ende selber noch Maßnahmen vorschlagen, wie man Angler besser regulieren und kontrollieren oder am besten ganz vom Angeln abhalten kann, um den Fischern mehr Quote zu sichern.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Bellyboatangler (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Weiteres Ungemach für Meeresangler droht aus Europa*

Vielleicht sollten wir ein Staudamm in der Ostsee bauen und einen Forellenpuff daraus machen.

Baglimit bringt nichts.wuerden die Mindestmasse erheblich erhoeht wuerden die Fische mindestens 2 mal ablaichen koennen.

Erst wenn der Handel das gleiche Mindestmass hat, dann wuerde sich der Fischbestand erholen.


----------

